# Himalayan Salt Lamps, The new Lava Lamp ?



## synthpunk (Jul 8, 2015)

Been seeing these pop up in allot of composer studios and decided to try one. Not sure about the health effect mumbo jumbo, but they are very relaxing and nice conversation piece.http://wellnessmama.com/23569/himalayan-salt-lamp-benefits/


----------



## Killiard (Jul 8, 2015)

I blame Junkie XL. I'm sure sales in them rocketed after he started doing the YouTube videos 

I may have bought one too


----------



## ThomasL (Jul 8, 2015)

I may have two on my desk


----------



## dgburns (Jul 8, 2015)

had one of those years ago and just be aware that the salt will crumble off and ruin whatever furniture it is on.I had it on a metal end table that got stained and rusted.I'd avoid it around sensitive studio gear myself.


----------



## Greg (Jul 8, 2015)

They look so cool! In for one


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 8, 2015)

Highly recommended. Adds color and warmth to your mixes.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes, color and warmth! Extremely important for your music. So I heard. I personally need tons of these:







I'd rather spend money on more of those at this point than on yet another compressor or EQ plugin ...


----------



## Saxer (Jul 9, 2015)

i have a salt lamp (it was a present years ago) but i think they are ugly. i put it somewhere at a inconspicuous place. but i have five lava lamps at my studio sill


----------



## Vin (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks to Junkie XL's videos, I got one of these for my home studio and it's really a beautiful addition


----------



## willbedford (Sep 2, 2015)

I know this is a really weird question... but have you tasted it? I'm intrigued...


----------



## toddkedwards (Sep 2, 2015)

It's the lava lamp of the 21st century! 



aesthete said:


> Been seeing these pop up in allot of composer studios and decided to try one. Not sure about the health effect mumbo jumbo, but they are very relaxing and nice conversation piece.http://wellnessmama.com/23569/himalayan-salt-lamp-benefits/


----------



## Vin (Sep 2, 2015)

willbedford said:


> I know this is a really weird question... but have you tasted it? I'm intrigued...



lol, I actually did and it's salty. This one I got was made in Pakistan. It smells nice and salty when it becomes warm as well


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 2, 2015)

Vibe is important for creativity. If I see another studio painted white with sound panels everywhere I might scream


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 4, 2015)

Apparently there was Serge or Buchla modular synth panel in the 60's/70's that was infused with acid and if you likced it you got a trip : )



willbedford said:


> I know this is a really weird question... but have you tasted it? I'm intrigued...


----------



## AR (Sep 5, 2015)

Be aware that they might oxidize (don't know the right word??) with air + warm weather and sometimes leave a few drops underneath them. So don't put it on electric stuff


----------



## blougui (Sep 6, 2015)

For me, the ideal "accessory" for inspiration or vibe or whatever is a wide window over the sea. Light, light, light !


----------



## catsass (Sep 9, 2015)

toddkedwards said:


> It's the lava lamp of the 21st century!


Anyone worth their salt in music production must own at least one.


----------



## Guffy (Sep 11, 2015)

I was actually looking at those after watching Junkie's videos.
They do look nice.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 11, 2015)

Just beware of the salt sucking vampire from Star Trek !


----------



## kunst91 (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm curious, did anyone have these before seeing Junkie's videos? I bet the Himalayan Salt Lamp Industry (if there is such a thing) has skyrocketed over the past few months.


----------



## sin(x) (Sep 12, 2015)

“It is important to make sure that the lamp is from a pure Himalayan Crystal source and not a cheap imitation made from rock salt.”

Because, y'know, the Himalayan sodium chloride has _seen_ some shit, man! Not like the deadbeat sodium chloride that lingers around in the ground all of its life!


----------

